
How to speed up your WordPress site - thmslee
http://usersnap.com/blog/speed-up-wordpress-site/
======
bryanmathew
I am agree with all your points you mention in the blog to speedup your
wordPress website. Optimizing images i one of the most important point to
speedup your site.

